# IPV mini 2



## Humbolt (9/2/15)

Anybody planning to bring these in?
ETA?
Price more or less?


----------



## Sir Vape (9/2/15)

Yes will be after the Chinese New Year. Mail us on info@sirvape.co.za for more info


----------



## Humbolt (9/2/15)

Thanks! will send a mail now.


----------

